# steelhead jigs



## silver fisher (Sep 28, 2006)

What jigs do you guys use for steelhead? I have tried jig/maggots several time with no luck. I have my best success with spawn sacks or minnows, but I keep hearing that jig/maggots are the ticket this time of year. Where do you get your jigs?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I believe most on this site who do use jigs tie there own jigs. You can buy mino foo jigs at gander mountain or dicks and get lindy jigs at walmart...
You can also get some nicer ones in multiple colors at rodmakers shop, erie outfiters, and most baitshops located near the rivers.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

silver fisher said:


> What jigs do you guys use for steelhead? I have tried jig/maggots several time with no luck. I have my best success with spawn sacks or minnows, but I keep hearing that jig/maggots are the ticket this time of year. Where do you get your jigs?


I felt the same way and now I fish jigs 80-90% of the time. The turning point for me was getting "Jig Fishing For Steelhead & Salmon" by Dave Vedder. The single most important line in the book IMHO, refers to *NOT* fishing jigs on the bottom. As a general rule, the tip of the float should be tilted up river which means your jig is running ahead of your float. Also, fish it as far off the bottom as there is visibility +/- 6" give or take. If your float is riding correctly and it so much as stops, ticks or moves in any way, set the hook because chances are it's a fish. Most of the time though, your float will get buried because they are moving to strike. Take note of how you hook fish. If the jig is hooked through the roof of its mouth, then you know your presenting it correcly. Try different colors and keep notes of what works and what doesn't. You'll pick up trends that will serve you well the next time the conditions are similar. There are days when other methods will work better, so be flexible. Carry an assortment of artificials and baits with you. Yesterday they weren't hitting on jigs. In the AM we couldn't keep them off egg sacks and single eggs. In the PM we were drifting minnow imitations and had a crazy time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what r minow imatations? i kow they imatate minows but what r they made of


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Great info Goby! I am learning much from this forum in preparation for my trip to Conny in a couple weeks. I appreciate all the info from KSUFlash and Steel Cranium too. I am greatly anticipating my second steelie trip and I appreciate all of the tips I get here.

Tom


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whether I am fishing with the flyrod or noodle rod, I like to set the hook with the rod stroked off to the side at about 45 degrees to the horizontal, not straight back overhead. This hookset results in the majority of fish being hooked in the corner of the jaw which provides a stronger point in the mouth.


----------



## silver fisher (Sep 28, 2006)

I picked up the book, Goby. Great advice. Wow! What a wealth of information. Thanks to everyone that posted advice. Looking forward to getting my first steel on a jig.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I buy jig heads at wal mart in different colors then tie different color attractors on them out of different materials which I use for fly tying. They work great and I do well on them.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I just started tying my own jig's i get alot more appreciation catching steelies on some thing i put time and effort in.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ya im still trying to get my first one of the season onone of my tied jigs. but i have only gone out 2 times


----------

